# ?

## jag

,               ,    ... . 
,          ,    . 
 '     ,  ,     ,      . 
    -? ϳ  ,    -         - ,  -   -  . 
       ?      ,             ,    -?  
  ?      90-,    -   ? 
         ,     -   (,  ,   ,    1996-    ). 
 .

----------

-     96- )) ..  , ,    ,         ). ,   ,   ..      )))

----------


## qqq

91- .  ,     !!! --  ,   ,   .    ""    .   ,   6      -  . 
    ,  210  ,  ,       ?          -,        - 5  !   96 ,    .     .  90-100     ,  200  ,                . ,  110  .
    . , , , ,         ( - ,    ) ))) - ,  ,          ))))) ,      -   ,  - .        .   ,       .
           .
    ,              . ))) 
..   ?  ?  ,         .

----------


## rust

?

----------


## jag

,  . 
  ,  : 
(1)     1996- . ,    .  . 
(2)    ,      -   '.  . 
(3)       .  ,       " 20- ".  . 
(4)    .      - , a    90-,  -    ,     .   ,  . 
     ,   :   , '     ,  ,   .. -     . 
,     ,   ? ,   ,  - "" ,        ,    ? 
  ?   . , .  ( ),  ,  ,  , . ,  ,        , ,     . 
 ,

----------


## Victorious

> ,               ,    ... .
> ,          ,    .
>  '     ,  ,     ,      .
>     -? ϳ  ,    -         - ,  -   -  .
>        ?      ,             ,    -? 
>   ?      90-,    -   ?
>          ,     -   (,  ,   ,    1996-    ).
>  .

      ' ,    .             , : 
-       ,      ,          ;
-         1      .       ,     ,    ;
-     -    ,  -    ,     ; 
-      ;    90-        ' ,       ;
-   ;      ,    ,    '  - ,     .
 '      ,      :)
 ,   ,  ,    ,        . 
,         : ,    ,    ,      :)

----------


## 23q

> ...-       ,      ,          ;...

  !       !!!   ??

----------


## RAMM

> ...,     ,   ? ,   ,  - "" ,        ,    ? 
>   ?   . , .  ( ),  ,  ,  , . ,  ,        , ,     . 
>  ,

   http://www.poltavaforum.com/fotokonkursi-206/

----------


## Victorious

> !       !!!   ??

   ;     .        (    ,   );   '   ,       ,        (   ),   '.

----------


## **SEM**

...   ....
 -  220 /     !)))           !
      !         -        !     ?   bmwZ4        !

----------


## jag

³,  !   .  . 
,     ! 
, ,         .    ,     ,  ,  "  ",   "",  svoe   ,   - .     .  
   , ,           ,  ,         ?

----------

